# Crankshaft -- Make your own Android Auto Head unit



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

For people that want a DIY... 

A Raspberry Pi 3 into a head Unit..

One link

Two link


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm going to do something even MORE Niche. Glad they got this out. Those Dudes that push this stuff are REALLY doing cool stuff.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

imickey503, you’ve got my interest. I’m looking forward to seeing what you’re up to.


----------

